# Golden State might want Iverson!



## fulps

Iverson's coach is not getting along with Iverson and Iverson is not getting along with him so I heard he is going to trade Iverson to the Warriors!!!!! Maybe for Antawn Jamision and Troy Murphy!!!:no:


----------



## fulps

hey i think that would a good pick for both teams


----------



## fury29

hummm......one of the best players in the league for Jamison and Murphy? No offense but that seems like a pipe dream to me. Plus we are jammed at the two as it is. If that happens, I'll drop dead.


----------



## Shaqs big toe

As much as I dislike Iverson and his style of play... anything would be better than what the Warriors have been doing in the last few years.

Pull the trigger!!!


----------



## Jason Caffeine

If we get Iverson, I'd trade away Jrich for other players.


----------



## NISMO

*I HOPE THAT J-RICH COMMENT WAS MEANT AS A JOKE...*

As good as everyone portrays AI...He has only taken the sixers to the finals only to get spanked by the lakers... If he could not win with his team in the WEAK EAST, what makes you guys think he will do anything in the WILDWEST. If you seriously looked at this as being fact it would be horrible for the warriors... you would trade a bigman that hasen't shown you a lot yet but promise here and there... and your so called corner stone of your team... for a player who dosn't play team concept, goes but his own rules, dosn't practice, A HEAD CASE and hasn't had the best past compared to the rest of the players in the warriors.. PLUS we already have 5-6 guards already.. what we need are more big men to contend in the BIG west..:upset:


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Iverson imo, would turn the franchise around. He just needs a sidekick forward.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: I HOPE THAT J-RICH COMMENT WAS MEANT AS A JOKE...*



> Originally posted by *NISMO *
> As good as everyone portrays AI...He has only taken the sixers to the finals only to get spanked by the lakers... If he could not win with his team in the WEAK EAST, what makes you guys think he will do anything in the WILDWEST. If you seriously looked at this as being fact it would be horrible for the warriors... you would trade a bigman that hasen't shown you a lot yet but promise here and there... and your so called corner stone of your team... for a player who dosn't play team concept, goes but his own rules, dosn't practice, A HEAD CASE and hasn't had the best past compared to the rest of the players in the warriors.. PLUS we already have 5-6 guards already.. what we need are more big men to contend in the BIG west..:upset:


I don't see your point here, Sixers went to the Finals and got spanked by the Lakers, who hasn't? That year they showed they were the top team in the East, and Allen Iverson on the Warriors would turn things around, but I doubt it'd help them be a playoff force unless they put good roleplayers around him. Like him or not, disagree with his public rap sheet or not, but you have to notice what he's got done during his time in the L.

It's almost apparent that when/if the Sixers trade Iverson they won't get equal value so this trade sounds very possible. But to make salaries work, they might have to throw someone else in on the Sixers side. Unless the deal took place now.

But even removing Jamison and Troy Murphy, all the Warriors would be left with is SGs and SFs. They are the proof at taking the best player, over need position, is the wrong move. They draft Dunleavy, only to move Jamison from his position. They draft Arenas only to move him from his position. They draft Jason Richardson, only to move Larry Hughes to point guard?

What's up with that?

-Tim


----------



## rainman

lets see,you have a young team with a lot of talent and guys with a ton of character.lets bring in a guy who doesnt want to practice and is a cancer to a team to say nothing about a criminal.i'll go out on a limb and say he wont be coming to town anytime soon.


----------



## NISMO

*HAHHAH. that's is funny rainman...*

Sarcastic yet somewhat truthfull.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

At least we get a SUPERSTAR. They alone can carry the team into the playoffs (Tmac, Baron Davis). I don't see any superstar in Jrich or Jamison.

Jrich at best, is going to be Michael Finley. I don't think Jamison will get any better. Dunleavy is just overrated.

You might laugh at me but...Richardson has absolutley no slash in him. All his points come off the fast break or jump shots. This dude can't drive or juke anyone out. He just has enormous dunks.
Jamison=too small for power forward, too slow for small forward.
If Jamison can bulk up to-let's say 240, then he'd be a power forward, but no superstar. Dunleavy is Danny Ferry or Keith Van Horn.


----------



## rainman

re;jason caffeine comment about dunleavy being overrated and being danny ferry or keith van horn.
do you think you might give the kid some time to see what he can do or do we just lump all white guys in together?


----------



## Jason Caffeine

I've seen enough at Duke. If Mike Dunleavy Sr wasnt his dad, he'd slip to 10-15.


----------



## NISMO

*All I am saying is, just like most people in everyother board.. the make...*

They have their final though on a rookie who hasn't played even a single NBA game yet... or has just play a few meaningless SPL games... NONE of you people will really know how these kids will turn out.. good or bad.. But the only way you find out is with time and PLAYING TIME. and giving them a chance... remember all of these cats are just a roll of the dice... if you get lucky they pan out..


----------

